# CPU's with Intel hd 4000 (pc)



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to know which PC cpu's have Intel HD 4000,the cheapest one I could find was i5 3570k,are there any other cheaper than this one??ocing feature is not necessary...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

Ivy bridge CPUs.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 9, 2013)

The i3 3225 has the HD 4000 igpu.Its not available in India though.The igpu of a amd a10 5800K is better than an hd 4000 and costs around 8k.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 9, 2013)

@rishi: can you please be more specific?
@rock:thank you but I need an Intel *i5* proccy for unavoidable reasons..so are there any i5s with 4000 except 3570k?: )


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> @rishi: can you please be more specific?
> @rock:thank you but I need an Intel *i5* proccy for unavoidable reasons..so are there any i5s with 4000 except 3570k?: )



The hd4000 igpu is the graphic engine of almost all ivy bridge processor,  I.e. all Intel core I* series from 3rd generation.
Sandy bridge models come with hd3000. 

Any Intel 3rd Gen core-i proccy will have the hd4000 and not just the i5 3570k.


----------



## vkl (Mar 9, 2013)

For desktop parts as of now,all the i7 37xx series,i3 3225,i5 3570k and i5 3475s have hd4000 graphics,rest 3rd gen i series processors(desktop) have hd2500.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 9, 2013)

Only i3 3225,i5 3570k and i7 3770k have hd 4000 I gpu.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The hd4000 igpu is the graphic engine of almost all ivy bridge processor,  I.e. all Intel core I* series from 3rd generation.
> Sandy bridge models come with hd3000.
> 
> Any Intel 3rd Gen core-i proccy will have the hd4000 and not just the i5 3570k.



Sir l am 99% sure that you are wrong (I sure do hope that you are right) i5- 3470,3570,3550 do not have Intel HD 4000..

Well thank-you everyone looks like I will go with 3570k


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Any Intel 3rd Gen core-i proccy will have the hd4000 and not just the i5 3570k.


Untrue. Many have Intel HD 2500 which is rubbish imo.



NiGHtfUrY said:


> Sir l am 99% sure that you are wrong (I sure do hope that you are right) i5- 3470,3570,3550 do not have Intel HD 4000..
> 
> Well thank-you everyone looks like I will go with 3570k


btw, do spend a bit extra and get a Z77 chipset motherboard since you're getting a K series processor.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 10, 2013)

Is ocing actually worth the extra money?does it increase gaming performance?even if it means cutting on core components like graphic card?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2013)

not by much on the iGPUs..


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 11, 2013)

I will be buying a gpu (7950 most probably: ))3-4 months later igpu will be used till then for playing dota2


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Is ocing actually worth the extra money?does it increase gaming performance?even if it means cutting on core components like graphic card?



in the long run and if you have nice after market cpu cooler .. then yes.
getting a powerful gpu for gaming only is more important but gpus can be upgraded anytime unlike cpus so getting a K sku cpu really makes sense.


----------



## Myth (Mar 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> in the long run and if you have nice after market cpu cooler .. then yes.
> getting a powerful gpu for gaming only is more important but gpus can be upgraded anytime unlike cpus so getting a K sku cpu really makes sense.



I agree on that point. An unlocked proc will last through more than one GPU atleast. Get a cooler before OCing.


----------

